# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  برنامج AVG Memory & Cache Cleaner للأندرويد

## لهلوبة الشرق

*AVG Memory & Cache Cleaner* 

























Download AVG Cleaner now for FREE to save precious space and boost speed
AVG  Cleaner lets you quickly erase and clear your browser, call and  text  histories, as well as identify and remove unwanted cached app data  from  both the device’s internal memory and the SD card





*حمل من هنا*

----------

